# Tipping setup online



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

I drove a passenger earlier today and as I dropped her off she said that I'd get tipped through the app because she set it up online in her profile. I clarified for her that the online tip setup was for UberTaxi, not UberX. 

She was glad I pointed this out and didn't want to stiff me. She tipped me $20, which was more than the fare.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Good job.


----------



## lyrain19 (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice.


----------

